# Garnet 2x12 "stencil" amp...value?



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Hoping this is the right place to post this question (though I posted in the Traynor/Garnet thread as well): My nephew has a Garnet "stencil" amp relabeled as a Vagabond. There's no indication of a specific model but it's a lightweight 2x12, running a pair of EL84s I believe so likely 15 watts or so. It has TMB tone controls and verb & trem on board. Sounds really good IMO. 

Anyway, he needs money for other things and wants to sell it quick so...anyone have a ballpark figure on fair value? I told him I'd ask so he doesn't end up giving it away. Any ideas then?


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Without a model number or pics it is hard to say, but start at $300 and take an offer if he wants to move it. I am kind of interested myself, but need another amp like a hole in my head!

TG


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Pics got shrunk in the transfer from phone to laptop (aargh!) but here it is. Two inputs and controls L to R are Volume (Pull Brite), Middle, Treble, Bass, Speed, Depth, Reverb. Each effect can be switched in or out. I'm not entirely sure of the tube complement...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I respect that TG is much more of an expert regarding these amps than I will ever be. 

However, if I was trying to sell that amp, I'd start at $395.00 (you can always come down if need be) . It appears to be a lot of amp for the money.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

the last stencil I had was av2 x 8 "Pan" amp. Similar features and the weirdest little radio tubes. Open up the back and check it out.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Tube compliment is critical. Many of the stencil's are "widow makers" with no power transformer in which case they have very little value.
If it has a couple EL84's, then it is likely *not* a "widow maker" which increases the value substantially.
(General rule of thumb is to stay away from anything that has tube numbers starting with 35 or 50. These are always "widow makers".)


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

jb welder said:


> Tube compliment is critical. Many of the stencil's are "widow makers" with no power transformer in which case they have very little value.
> If it has a couple EL84's, then it is likely *not* a "widow maker" which increases the value substantially.
> (General rule of thumb is to stay away from anything that has tube numbers starting with 35 or 50. These are always "widow makers".)


Given jb welder's comments in this post, I should probably have held back with my post above. 

I was thinking of a small Trend (Garnet stencil) head I bought in the past for $295.00 (IIRC). What a great little amp! It did have an output transformer..albeit the size of a golf ball..and a grounded plug. 
I sold it to a young fellow locally who was collecting this type of amp.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Is it in working condition or need to be recapped? 

If it worked good and sounded good I would be comfortable paying 300 for it. I love little Canadian stencil amps. I'm kind of starting a collection of them. 

What speakers are in it? One of mine has a sweet mid 1960s Jensen Concert 15''


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

It's hard enough to get good money for the Garnets let alone the stencil versions. $3oo if the verb and trem are working sounds about right.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Well, he's managed to confirm that both verb & trem work as expected. I'm not sure about the speakers as he couldn't find codes but I likely would have noticed if they were Jensens. I played through it just a few months back and it really surprised me, especially the quality of the effects.

I ran the comments made here by him and he indicated he'd be willing to offer it at $300 and then go from there.

Steve


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Update (May 17): Amp Model is D90TR. Tube complement: 6V6-6V6-12AX7-12AU7-12AU7-12AX7. Both 12" speakers are coded GV1215, indicating they are Marslands I believe. The amp has a power transformer, a grounded AC cord, and it idles quietly, even at full volume. Finally, stamped under the CSA label on the top panel is "LR24510", confirming that it was built by Garnet:

From garnetamps.com : _The best way to know for sure is to look for the CSA (Canadian Standards Association) label. If the code "LR24510" appears beneath it then it is indeed a Garnet. This is a manufacturer's reference code and will appear on any amp made by Garnet regardless of the brand it may have been sold under._

Based on this, and the general concensus here, I'd agree that offering it up at $300 and being open to offers seems fair. Anyone here then who may be interested could let me know...


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

StevieMac said:


> Update: Amp Model is D90TR. Tube complement: 6V6-6V6-12AX7-12AU7-12AU7-12AX7. Both 12" speakers coded GV1215. The amp has a power transformer, a grounded AC cord, and it idles quietly, even at full volime.
> 
> Given all of this, I may advise him to offer it up at the high end initially i. e. ~$395, though he'll be open to offers. Again, anyone here can let me know if interested...


I bet that amp would make a great platform for a 2 x 6L6 conversion! If it sounds anything like my 2x 6V6 Pepco stencil it would be a killer amp for the money.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

cboutilier said:


> I bet that amp would make a great platform for a 2 x 6L6 conversion! If it sounds anything like my 2x 6V6 Pepco stencil it would be a killer amp for the money.


Well, like I said, it's available and he's eager to sell...


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

StevieMac said:


> Well, like I said, it's available and he's eager to sell...


I wish I wasn't in the middle of a move and had some cash or I'd be all over it! I need to add some Garnets to my collection of Pepcos. I don't think my apartment has room for another 2x12 right now though. I've got one 2x12 already, plus a big 1x15, 1x12, 1x8, and soon to be a 1x10


----------



## Electric Church Man (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi there, I just traded a modded Blues Junior for a Vagabond D90TR just like the one described in this thread. Maybe the same one? Here it is from another thread: NUAD - traded Blues Junior for Garnet 2x12 photos show the same serial number. The owner originally traded away his Blues Junior for it. Because he lives in an apartment he decided he needed a master volume amp so through Kijiji he traded the D90TR to me for my Blues Junior. Mine had a Mercury transformer upgrade and a Bill M tone stack mod both from John Fletcher of Toronto and a 1960 Jensen P12N I put in. I have some amps including a 1964-65 Twin Reverb and some Steve Maratto Marshall clones and I've got to say this Vagabond is tonally outstanding in my opinion. It breaks up beautifully and the effects are excellent. I love 6v6 and prefer them to EL84. thanks for reading.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Zombie thread resurrection! I know with certainty that was my amp because the pics you posted on TDPRI are mine. I did indeed sell it to a nice fellow in GTA, who may be the same person you acquired it from. Anyway, terrific amp...enjoy!


----------

